# giving goats benadryl



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I started giving my ten month old doe with the cough (that I posted about a few days ago.) Benadryl this morning and I was wondering if I should give it to her more than once daily.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would only use Benedryl to determine if there is a allergy issue. If the Benedryl clears up the cough then I would determine what the goat is allergic to and remove that from the goats enviornment.


----------

